# Yes, you're going to fail



## fayezrhapsody (Dec 15, 2011)

But that should not suggest its impossible, humans learn by trial and error, social interaction is just the same, we learn from our mistakes and thats what gives us the knowledge and in some cases motivation to move forward. 
You cant expect meds to do all the work.
When you set the long term goal (and believe me if your sa ia bad enough theres no way in hell it can be called short term goal) to defeat your sa, there will be a series of smaller goals in order to achieve it, and yes you will make mistakes in those steps, but do not let this get to you, on the contraty, Challenge yourself and whatever happens keep looking forward.
None of this is easy to do, but when done it does have its rewards which are priceless because they motivate/encourage you to keep trying, eventually things get easier as you go. 
I cant say im cured of sa by any means, but i have improved drastically, my agoraphpbia is gone and i can start conversations and hold them for significant amounts of time. 
Remember to try and avoid despair and moping, those attitudes only breed more of themselves, because you cant build a future by living in the past. 


Ps. I dont know if this should be in the positive thinking category so ya feel free to move this =D


----------



## tardisblue (Dec 4, 2011)

fayezrhapsody said:


> I cant say im cured of sa by any means, but i have improved drastically, my agoraphpbia is gone and i can start conversations and hold them for significant amounts of time.
> Remember to try and avoid despair and moping, those attitudes only breed more of themselves, because you cant build a future by living in the past.


Good job on your accomplishments. Good points about trial and error as well. Regarding failure, I always think about when I was first learning to snowboard. The first few times I was very timid about going down the hill. I soon realized I just wasn't learning fast enough because I was too afraid to make mistakes. So I started pushing myself harder and harder and making sure that I pushed so hard that I fell often. Whenever I fell, I felt like I was learning something new, i.e. what doesn't work. I'd get up and try again. After I started making a goal to push myself and to accept falling, I started learning much faster.

With any skill, you don't learn by avoiding failure. You learn by trying and failing, and then trying again.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Try and try again.:yes I sure wouldnt have made it so far in life if I gave up long ago.
Excellent post op. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fayezrhapsody said:


> But that should not suggest its impossible, humans learn by trial and error, social interaction is just the same, we learn from our mistakes and thats what gives us the knowledge and in some cases motivation to move forward.
> You cant expect meds to do all the work.
> When you set the long term goal (and believe me if your sa ia bad enough theres no way in hell it can be called short term goal) to defeat your sa, there will be a series of smaller goals in order to achieve it, and yes you will make mistakes in those steps, but do not let this get to you, on the contraty, Challenge yourself and whatever happens keep looking forward.
> None of this is easy to do, but when done it does have its rewards which are priceless because they motivate/encourage you to keep trying, eventually things get easier as you go.
> ...


It is fine here - coming to this conclusion is actually a triumph in and of itself.

When I first read your title, I was thinking "well, that's real nice" :lol
I know that your point is that we are going to fail at things sometimes - expect it, but it is the "lose a battle, win the war" mentality. The goal is to win the war, but yeah, we may not make it unscathed sometimes.

Well put!


----------



## fayezrhapsody (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanx all u cholos I really appreciate the support x3

Yeah sports are renown in helping to set up a mentality to have a functional rewards system.
Yeah the title can be misleading lmao 
Sometimes we're our worst enemies.


----------



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)

Success is not final, failure is not fatal, it is the courage to continue which matters. Failure is the best way to learn, embrace it! I try to keep in mind that the world is a social playground and to not be afraid to experiment a little.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

nSpace said:


> Success is not final, failure is not fatal, it is the courage to continue which matters. Failure is the best way to learn, embrace it! I try to keep in mind that the world is a social playground and to not be afraid to experiment a little.


Wow, I love this post. I too try to look at life like at a high-tech, super realistic game. It adds a feeling of fun and non-seriousness to it.


----------



## Johnny Shelley (Jan 9, 2012)

Failure is just another step up on the stairway of success!


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

OK THIS IS A PERFECT THREAD FOR THIS PERFECT LINK AT TIMELINE 33.35 EVERYONE IN THIS THREAD NOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/max-marcellus-1-10-hr3/id419437290?i=109321726

Spread the gospel


----------

